# bokken in practise



## CiNcO dOsE (Jan 2, 2004)

how often do you guys use the bokken during training?!

is it jsut used for form?!  or actual sword techniques are also taught?!


----------



## Kempo Guy (Jan 2, 2004)

We use bokken in couple of classes per week. I don't study Aikido per se (although an art with similar techniques). We use the bokken primarily for partner practice.

KG


----------



## MisterMike (Jan 5, 2004)

In the schools I've been to, not too often. When it was used, it was so we could use Aikido techniques to throw/disarm the person with the boken.

It probably depends on the dojo as to how often, but what's important is that all Aikido techniques should be learned to be applied to the boken as well as the unarmed attacker.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 23, 2005)

Many of the NGA/Aikido moves can be borrowed from sword moves, thus we do use the bokken.  However this month, was the first time ever touching a bokken, it may be another 6 months before we do it again, but it was neat to see how several of the foot movements and hand movements can be seen in bokken katas and moves.  First wrist technique and front wrist throw were examined during our seminar.

 HTH,
 Andrew


----------



## Aikikitty (Aug 23, 2005)

We used to do some bokken cuts--at least 20 to 50 shomenuchi/yokomenuchi cuts, 10 cuts each side for 95 and 180 degree turns, and some tsuki thrusts, step-tenkan-and-cut, or step off-line and block, the 8 direction cut, etc.--at the beginning of nearly every class.  The sensei who teaches now isn't having us start off with those standard bokken practices, but will occasionally have us bring out our bokkens to face each other and practice series of blocks and strikes, or spend a whole class doing techniques with, or taking the uke's bokken away.  He also uses the bokken not only because the movements are the same for many techniques, but to help us improve our footwork.  We have another black belt who would occasionally teach, and we'd call him "Bokken Bill" because he'd make us do over 500 bokken cuts.  Now we only usually do our bokken routine Saturday mornings when our head sensei teaches.  I don't mind working with the bokken, but wish we'd work with the jo's more often.  It seems like we only use the jo's every other 4th blue moon.

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## Yari (Aug 24, 2005)

CiNcO dOsE said:
			
		

> how often do you guys use the bokken during training?!
> 
> is it jsut used for form?!  or actual sword techniques are also taught?!



Each second time we have class (about that). No, it's not just form. Many of Ueshiba's techniques are based in the sword schools he praticed.

Now I dont understand what you mean by "actual sword techniques". If you mean a ryuha, then no. No Aikido shcools I know of pratice a direct sword school. But some of them state that they are based on old ryuha. 

/yari


----------



## Korppi76 (Aug 24, 2005)

In my older 'club' where I did start aikido we did train jo & bokken in every second training. 
First it was mostly basic techniques later (6,8),13,22 & 31 Kata and their counter-katas developed by Saito sensei (6 & 8 are basicly part of 22/31 Kata).
Later I did train Sugawara senseis Katas (4 short distance and 4 long distance katas) that are preliminary requirements to train Katori Shinto ryu.

Nowadays I dont train much with weapons if we do its mostly Tachi/jo wasa and dori and techniques necessary for graduations.(mostly teached by me now)
Our 'style' dont contain much weapons because Endo sensei dont teach them.

Also sometimes I have trained Aiki-ken that was  deviced by Tissier sensei.
---
K


----------



## amir (Aug 30, 2005)

In Korindo Aikido we have extensive Buki work, including Boken and Jo as well as multiple other weapons. In the last year, we are putting more attention on the sword (Boken & Iai) and Kodachi/Wakizashi(short sword). 



Similarly to the tai-chutsu (empty hand) practice the weapons work includes chiburi - basic cuts, Korindo Tai-Sabaki with weapons, Kata - mostly from Koryu Ryuha related to korindo Aikido, basic sword technics based on the Kata to improve it's understanding and Randori (free play).





Amir


----------

